# Fog Machine got wet.



## Dan N (Oct 3, 2008)

Unexpected rain and I forgot to pull in the fog machine from a prop. It got a little wet last night. It was unplugged. Should it be OK once it dries out? I won't plug it in until I know it's all dry. Any ideas??


----------



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

yeah as long at its totally dry I mean totally dry inside and out. if its a gemmy from walkmart those things are prety stong i think youll be ok. remember to keep those things out of the rain hehe try getting a box to cover it thats what i do.


----------



## Dan N (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks.. it's a cheap Part City one! I'll dry it good, and try to get something to cover it...


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

I had a 400w wallyworld special a couple of years back get soaked...no, it actually went swimming...the storage tub that we had it in got bumped and the lid came partially off. I don't know how long it was totally submerged (a couple of months if I had to guess), but I took it out and let it dry completely by itself for about 2 weeks, and filled it up with juice, and to my amazement, it worked better than it ever had before. As a matter of fact, I still use it now pumping fog into my automated opening coffin. It hasn't missed a beat!


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

You should be ok if you let it dry out good before plugging it up. Fog machine are quite simple machines so they don't have many parts to damage. The pumps are made to be submersible. So has long as the circuit board and heater have time to dry out so you don't get a short you should be fine. 

If you want to speed up the process you can take the cover off. They are fairly simple to remove with a few screws then it just lifts off. After that towel dry it really good then get out a blow dryer and dry it down real good.


----------

